# Needs a good home - Central Cali



## HelloKimmie (Aug 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't think that I'll be ableto keep my New Zealand Albino rabbit that I just recently adopted fromthe Central California SPCA...my Fiance gave me false hopes on gettinga rabbit, and claims that this is "too big" (he's maybe like 3lbs ifthat right now, he's young) I'm already attached to "Simon" and amreally heart broken that I have to *most likely* get rid ofhim. I wanted to see if I could get a head start of thefinding a good home process for my little guy. I'd give thenew parent all the stuff that I purchased (90 dollars worth).I wish I had enough funding to move out on my own so I couldgo by my rules. If anyone is interested, or knows of anyone,he is EXTREMELY friendly. He's without a care in the world and justwants to be loved. Which makes his process even harder forme. I just want to see him go to a loving home as he hadhere. I'll post pictures of him up in the morning. Thanks fortaking the time to read.


PS, I am in Fresno California just so it's clear. Thanks again.


----------



## Smelly (Aug 29, 2006)

Tell your "Fiance" that you're keeping him andthere's nothing he can do about it. Oh and if you wish youhad enough funding to move out on your own from your Fiance (is thisright?) I find that disturbing lol.

I used to live by Fresno. It's where I got my old rabbitSmelly. Don't live anywhere near there now though.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 29, 2006)

*Smelly wrote:*


> Tell your "Fiance" that you're keeping him and there'snothing he can do about it. Oh and if you wish you had enoughfunding to move out on your own from your Fiance (is this right?) Ifind that disturbing lol.


:yeahthat Frankly I'd ditch the fiancee and keep the rabbit. :biggrin



sas


----------



## naturestee (Aug 29, 2006)

Agreed. Also, you can't have had Simonvery long if he's a NZW and only three pounds. Can you make adeal with him to keep the bunny on a trial basis? Maybe Simonwill grow on him. It sounds like your fiancee hasn't evengiven him a chance. Does he know that large breed rabbitstend to be more gentle and friendly than the tiny dwarf he probablythought you'd get?

Or have him check this site out so he can see how cool having a NZWis? This has to be the happiest bunny ever. Period.
http://baerana.com/nibbler/

Frankly I'd love having a big bunny, and my husband wants a French Lop eventually.


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, I would give my boyfriend the boot before my rabbits!!!

Seriously, there are so many rabbits in need of good homes outthere..please try your best to keep this little guy. Especially if hemeans so much to you and it sounds like you really want to give him agood home.

As was mentioned, maybe see if he will give it a try on a trial basis.Maybe once he sees how loving and playful rabbits can be, he willchange his mind.

Please keep us posted

-Haley


----------



## HelloKimmie (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, I know this all sounds odd, but you guyshave to understand my living situation. I just recently movedto California from Michigan, and i'm living with my Fiance'sparents. Yes, I think that he was most likely looking intogetting a drawf rather than Simon. I should have been more clear, It'snot my Fiance that's telling me I can't have him, it's hisparents. Their house, their rules. (that's why Isaid if I had enough to move out and get my own place, I would) MyFiance was the one would told me that we could get the rabbit, but notone that will grow to be 12 lbs. I didn't know any better when I gothim, the SPCA told me he was full grown, little did I know.


But yeah, nothings set in stone with me not keeping him, but the outlook doesn't look promising.


----------



## BunnyFofo (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi! Sorry that you are in a bad situation. Justrealize that you are never stuck. If there are two of you,can you both not work and move out? Keep the rabbit till you get somemoney saved for an apartment. You can find apartments that have move inspecials, that allow you to move in for 200.00 or so. Dont worry aboutfurniture, you can get that later (after you have moved in). What everyou do, as a man or woman, never let yourself get stuck in a positionwhere you are dependent on someone else, with out a way to care foryourself! 

Good luck with your rabbit! I know that some times life turns outwrong, and you have to re-home your pets. I once had to get rid of adog that I was super attached to do to divorce. I had to move where icould afford to live, and they did not allow dogs. Stuff happens. Bestthing to do is to wait till you are independent then get your ownanimals. That way no one can tell you to give it away! 

Good luck!


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

So is living with his parents a temporary thing??

just asuggestion: First off, Im assuming you and your bf haveyour own room? Have you seen the NIC condos that lots of rabbit ownersbuild for their buns? Even some of the smaller ones are very largecompared to rabbit cages sold in stores. Heres some pics ofsome that people have built:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&amp;forum_id=1

If you could build him one of these (and, by the way, they are veryvery cheap to build-mine was 30 bucks). Could he stay in your room inone of these and maybe just let him out to run in the evening when he'ssupervised? Rabbits are very clean animals if you're willingto put the time in to change their litter and such. 

Maybe sit down and speak to the parents. Explain to them that you madea commitment when you bought this rabbit and that you would like to dowhatever it takes to keep him.

I hope this helps. I wish you all the best.

-Haley


----------



## HelloKimmie (Aug 30, 2006)

Okay well here's an update.

My Fiance's mom is going to "give me" a 2 week trial period, to see himI can take care of him......(what the hell am I, 5 years old? ) Iguess that in the past she ends of taking care of all the animalsthey've ever had. That won't be the case with this one, he'smy bunny, I'm taking care of him. I guess I'll just have todo a 110% job on this one so she thinks she doesn't have to deal withhim at all. I'll show her lol :bunnydance:.


I'll keep you guys posted. 



And yes, this is a TEMPORARY living situation. I'm stayinghere until my soon to be hubby and I find a house to call our own.Thanks for all ya'll help and advice, it's goes greatly appreciated. 


**edit** That Rabbit condo this is awesome, thank you so much for the link!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh I cant tell you how happy I am! :bunnydance: 

They way I think about rehoming is if you can keep your bun, it sort ofopens up a hole for a rabbit in more desperate need to fill, ya know?!Like whoever would potentially adopt yours can now get one who reallyneeds a good home 

Yay..good luck with everything! I hope you can make a condo forhim...they are really great and very cheap! Also, another thing to helpconvince your future mother-in-law would be to keep that litter smellway down (ie using a very absorbant litter like yesterdays news orwoody pet). 

Please keep us posted and feel free to pm me if you have any questionson building a condo! Theres so much great info on this site 

-Haley


----------



## BACI (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't forget to stay on the forum, especially ifyou are keeping the bunny. This is a great place for resources and evenmoral support when needed. So welcome to the forum and hang in there.


----------

